# Fcg



## kdodd1785 (Sep 14, 2011)

I am working on a flying crank ghost per Dr. Kreepy's specs. I am having difficulty finding a u bolt small enough to connect the motor to the aluminum rotating arm. Where can I find an extremely narrow u bolt or is there another good way to connect the motor the arm?


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Look for a clamp that's used to secure steel cable. Lowes used to carry them, but I haven't looked in quite a while.


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh yeah, and welcome to the forum!


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

Best advice i can think of is check out your local hardware stores fencing department. There is all kinds of stuff you could adapt if you have the tools and a little bit of imagination lol. Are you using the dayton motor? I use vent motors for the fcg and they work perfect, most have 3 holes to fix it to something so i simply screw it to my frame. Let us know if you have any other questions(also, once you find the correct lengths for your foshing wire, write em down! That took me the longest, to figure out the lengths that make it looks right)


----------



## kallen (Jun 23, 2008)

Yep.. went with the cable clamps myself. get the kind that looks like small u bolts. true value or ace will have them also. wait till you get done and it will end up being one of your fav. props. mines 14 yaers old now and still running great. the ghost has been re-done 4 times, but it just gets better


----------



## kdodd1785 (Sep 14, 2011)

wow, my first ever posting on a forum of any sort and thank you for the helpful responses. I am using the motor from Rex engineering. I ordered it from Monsterguts.com. I guess I'm not the only one who thinks about Halloween all year round. people think I'm crazy! Thanks again.


----------



## wandererrob (Aug 8, 2007)

kdodd1785 said:


> wow, my first ever posting on a forum of any sort and thank you for the helpful responses. I am using the motor from Rex engineering. I ordered it from Monsterguts.com. I guess I'm not the only one who thinks about Halloween all year round. people think I'm crazy! Thanks again.


Oh, no. You're not alone. You're never alone. :jol:

I'll chime in as well in favor of the steel cable clamp. They usually come in pairs everywhere I've seen them. I double nutted both sides once tight to make sure the nuts can't back off. Lock-tite would probably work too, but since I had a spare set if nuts from the other, unused clamp...


----------



## gooffy87 (Oct 18, 2011)

I would also advise using locking nuts whenever possible, the biggest issue i had was the regular nuts backing off, under coninous use, locking nuts fixed that  lock-tite is very good also as locking nuts can be tedious to put in place depending on how long your bolt is(they have to be put in place with wrenches as they do not turn by hand which could take a very....long....time lol)


----------



## kdodd1785 (Sep 14, 2011)

thank you for the suggestion of the cable clamps. i test fit one yesterday and it fit perfectly. i look forward to a demanding work schedule allowing me the time to finish this prop (in April)


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

kdodd1785 said:


> wow, my first ever posting on a forum of any sort and thank you for the helpful responses. I am using the motor from Rex engineering. I ordered it from Monsterguts.com. I guess I'm not the only one who thinks about Halloween all year round. people think I'm crazy! Thanks again.


Welcome to the insanity my fiend - You will get used to rolling eyes and reactions from family and friends but when they see what you do on Halloween they start to ask what I have planned for next year. Do not tell them - Just say Pain and walk away laughing -  :winketon:


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

If you get your mechanism working, please post a pic or a tutorial in the how-to section. I had difficulty with mine last year. 

Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol: Welcome kdodd! You are definitely not alone in your thoughts of Halloween throughout the year. We hauntforum members are all afflicted with that particular 'disease'. I got a lot of "how to" info from Iron Kingdom. I whimped out and bought the fcg mechanism complete from these guys so I didn't have to struggle with the 'nuts and bolts' of the motor and base. (I am not that mechanically inclined) The motor and platform I bought from these guys has been fantastic, 13 years and it has run every night in October for those 13 years without a hitch. Just every year I 'soap' the lines that hold my ghost in place for ease of movement. Please post a picture of your completed FCG when she/he is finished. Have you decided how you are going to make the ghost? This is my ghost "Lily", she will be making her 13th Halloween in a row this year! Lucky 13!


----------



## kdodd1785 (Sep 14, 2011)

*thank you Haunforum*

Thank you. Your post about the reaction of family and friends has been so true thus far. People have ridiculed me badly for working on Halloween in April. I must say though that I just got my flying crank ghost 99 percent completed. Wow. I have seen many fcg's on Youtube but there is nothing like seeing it right in your own garage glowing under a black light. Simply mesmerizing. I cannot wait to amaze my neighbors with it come Halloween. Thank you to everyone for your inspiration and your technical advice. I'm totally excited to start on my next project. 
Kevin


----------

